# Bullreds



## J_RUIZ (Feb 12, 2014)

Looking to hit the beach front jetties in Galveston this sunday morning in search for some bullreds. Are they still running like they were last month?? What are you guys predictions for this weekend? Looks like it might be at 60*-70*. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I haven't been in a couple of weeks but the bull reds were at the Galveston beachfront a few weeks ago. I am probably fishing the surf tomorrow and I'll let you know how I do.

Saturday's weather looks really nasty but Sunday might be o.k.


----------



## J_RUIZ (Feb 12, 2014)

Yea, saturday does look bad... reason why I am going Sunday. Where will you be at tomorrow? Let me know how you do...


----------



## chaoswithasmile (Oct 22, 2014)

Im gonna do the same. Sunday and Monday look promising.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Plan on trying out Monday myself.


----------



## chaoswithasmile (Oct 22, 2014)

Well good luck to you guys. Im gonna be at galveston state park. If I hit on anything ill let yall know!


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Fished west Galveston beach today from 11am to 3pm. Fishing was best about half way between low and high tide(11am-1pm). Didn't catch any big reds but ended up with a 23" red, a 29" red, a 19" black drum and kept 10 whiting between 13" and 15". Both reds and the black drum were caught on large shrimp. Most of the whiting were caught on fishbites. I didn't get any runs on cut whiting and wish I had some crab but the only bait camp I went to didn't have any live crab.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice catch. I would love to go catch a whole box of those big whiting.


----------



## chaoswithasmile (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice. Im thinking crab is gonna be the ticket this weekend. Did whiting and mullet a week ago and got zero hits in 12hrs. It was rough. Lol. Ended up just catching whiting to pass the time.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice report Scrambler. Good to see the fish are there. That's what I'm going to try for myself.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice mess of fish!


----------



## J_RUIZ (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey scrambler, where exactly were you in west Galveston? I really dont fish off the beach much but Ive been wanting to. I have a 4 wheel drive so no problem going in the sand. Im sure you make a right on the sea wall but not sure how far down to go or what beach access is good to fish at.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

J_RUIZ said:


> Hey scrambler, where exactly were you in west Galveston? I really dont fish off the beach much but Ive been wanting to. I have a 4 wheel drive so no problem going in the sand. Im sure you make a right on the sea wall but not sure how far down to go or what beach access is good to fish at.


Near San Luis Pass. Don't worry about 4WD. The sand is really packed from last weekends rain and there will be more rain in the next 2 days.


----------



## J_RUIZ (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks man... Is a kayak needed or did you cast from the beach? Did you walk in the water? And if you did, how deep in? Thanks again man... And sorry for the questions, new to fishing from the beach


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

J_RUIZ said:


> Thanks man... Is a kayak needed or did you cast from the beach? Did you walk in the water? And if you did, how deep in? Thanks again man... And sorry for the questions, new to fishing from the beach


 No kayak. Wade out and cast past where the waves first break into the 1st gut. The waves peak at the sandbar and fall into the gut. Cast past where the waves peak and you will hit a gut. I was wearing waders. If you want to get into the second gut you will need a wetsuit or a kayak.


----------



## J_RUIZ (Feb 12, 2014)

I really need to learn how to read the waves. It's hard for me to tell where 1st, 2nd, and 3rd guts are. Oh and I need some waders.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

J_RUIZ said:


> I really need to learn how to read the waves. It's hard for me to tell where 1st, 2nd, and 3rd guts are. Oh and I need some waders.


The waves break on the bars. This is how I identify the bars and guts.



















Note: Some people refer to the wade gut as the 1st gut.


----------



## J_RUIZ (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks "what" that really helps me out!! just seems like the 1st gut isnt deep enough to hold bull reds, but ehhh what do I know... hopefully I can hook up to some sunday. I think Ill be hitting west galveston instead of the beach fron jetties


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

J_RUIZ said:


> just seems like the 1st gut isnt deep enough to hold bull reds, but ehhh what do I know...


Don't fool yourself. Most wade guts are deep enought to hold a lot of BULL!

Bull Reds!
Bull Drum!
Bull Sharks!

:rotfl: :dance:


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Be careful though. Just because it's cold and you are wearing waders doesn't mean you are immune to getting tagged by a huge ray. There are plenty of 100#+ stingrays out there, ALOT of them. Even seen them with double and triple barbs that will zip through your little itty bitty wader boots like nothing!


----------

